# favortie color twister tail



## isaiashortie

whats your favorite fall twister tail???


----------



## alan farver

i like chatruesse orange and white.also have some that are yellow with red on the sides i really like


----------



## tcba1987

White..........followed closely by yellow and chartuese !!!!


----------



## smith07

chartreuse- followed by white and black- experimenting with pink and orange this winter


----------



## Salmonid

Chartreuse and then White, I like white only because I tend to also catch everything else with that color where as Chartreuse seems to only catch Saugeyes ( more often then not) 

Salmonid


----------



## Tiny Tim

3 inch Pearl White Venom grub followed closely by 3 inch Chartruse and pepper Venom grub.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Chart, white, pink


----------



## 1mecheng

Carolina rigged for the Maumee River: Silver body/pink tail or white body/red tail, chartruese, all pink, white; I typically use 3" sizes.


----------



## justfishn

white followed by pink with silver glitter for saugeyes in central ohio


----------



## Mushijobah

I'll be a bit more specific...PEARL White. Gives it more of a bait-like shimmer. Also 'minnow flash' by Venom. Can't freakin beat it.


----------



## clown_4_life

Can't go wrong with chartreuse or white. I occasionally use orange as well.


----------



## Bischoff66

I use to fish for sauger and suageyes when I lived in Ky. My favorites were white, bubblegum pink, and pumkinseed/chart powerbait. I would run them in tandem and caught a lot of nice fish that way.


----------



## Boxingref_rick

3 inch Pearl White Venom

Like Tim said, but the funny thing is I never tried them until recently!


----------



## dcross765

Chartruese in clear and yellow with orange head in stained water.


----------



## fishdealer04

clown_4_life said:


> Can't go wrong with chartreuse or white. I occasionally use orange as well.


^^^^Exactly what I use.


----------



## riverKing

white, almost always
clear chartruse for sauger in winter in clear water during the day
flor. orange at night in stained water
pink works for everything all the time
big clear grubs with a blue or pink sheen, ones you can see right through. at night, atleast if you like big fish


----------



## sploosh56

Pink, it's my favorite color. I think Steven Tyler likes that color too


----------



## fishingwithjohnnyjohnson

I love fishing jigs!!! I personally believe it is the number one and most versatile lure you can use. If I could only fish one kind of lure, to include live bait, I would choose the jig hands down. Weight is important to match the depth and current. I've found and fish most of the time the 1/8oz size. I use 4-6" body's and the color depends on the day or even a certain part of the creek or river. The most common approach is to use bright colored jig bodies and that does work but if you use this exclusively you will be short changing yourself on your catch rate. Being from Minnesota I got into various fish and if they were kept for eating I would always check the stomach for food content and I found that in the spring and early season just about ALL of the walleye had small 2" baby crawdads in them. Remembering this here in Columbus, Ohio, I noticed the huge amount of crawdads in the waters. I went to black, brown, pepper, pumpkin seed and dark green and I immediately started catching saugeye/sauger here. When you fish the jig you can pop it like a crawdad or just reel back to the boat--you get two baits in one every time you fish it--crawdad or minnow. You will be surprised at your catch rate. Alot of the times it is suggested to finesse these fish and yes, there are times and places for that, but I've had no problem catching fish moving fast and fishing fast--I cover more water and I hit the same holes on the same day at least twice. I use 6lb berkely XT and have no issues with my line. I love putting people on fish and I love giving helpful suggestions if anyone needs them. Anything else just shoot me a message and I will help with anything. If anyone is interested in fishing the Columbus area and would even like to swap trips let me know. Fish on. John.


----------



## Gottagofishn

I would agree with the last post. If you take a look at the stomach contents you can double your catches. Spring on Erie, try kaki for smallies......It can be deadly if there feeding on craws.

If your headed up to canada try black. A lot of those lake are filled with leaches.


----------



## st.slippy

I like different variations of white, chartreuse and pink. Many other colors have worked but these have been my best. Green is good too.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Black Grape and Purple work for me for bass


----------



## Greydog

A couple years ago my young daughter gave me a pack of pink fuzzy-grubs for a birthday present. I never thought I would use them but kept them in my tackle box where she could see them. Then one day last june while jig fishing Mosquito's weedbeds with a friend I slipped one on my jig for the fun of it. The walleye slammed it the entire trip and I ended up with a limit on it. 

Usually I just use minnows and no twister tail and of course a fuzzy-grub is not technically a twister tail but I think I will be using them again!


----------



## JIG

I dont use the auger with live bait. For that Ill use just the grub(pitching) or a culprit worm(trolling). Not only that when you add the crawler it looks like a leach. Ive caught so many walleyes on a jig and worm I fished it the HOLE next year. Didnt do so well. Only the summer months.


----------



## bradymar45

Definitely chartreuse. If possible w/black flecks as the light gets better/ then just plain chartreuse/ and then w/gold flecks.
Also throw a white one at 'em at the end.
All w/ half a night crawler "like a moustache" on the hook...


----------

